# TODAYS PICKINS



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

My squash plants are doing incredible this year, these are some of the healthiest plants I ever grown, I plantned yellow crook neck, straight neck,zucchini and butternut and they are all doing very well. My potatoes did not do very well due to the last freeze we had that killed over half of them but the ones that survived are good sized. No ripe tomatoes yet but the plants are full of small ones. Need some rain real bad.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Snapper!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Wish I had your touch. Seems like everything I plant I have to baby it along just to keep it alive, and end up with a half ashed crop.
It is a good thing my family isn't depending on me to feed them with what I grow.
With the help of the 2cool folks, I got the address of where I need to send some of my soil to at Texas A&M to have it anylized. Maybe they can tell me what I need to do to make it productive for grass and garden.

Tinman


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice Pickens!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks good. Great job!

Tate


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

lucky rascal---looks good


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

them some mighty fine looking vitals


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

my squash and zuchini have been flowering like crazy but not making squat!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*That is a beautiful sight!* I can grow almost anything but yellow squash. I always get blossom end rot.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Polination problems*

I've got alot of honey bee's nearby and this helps polinate my plants, almost every squash blossom has a bee or two in it, also every year my first couple of yellow squash develope end rot then the seem to produce really well after that. my zucchini squash never does get blossom rot for some reason?


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*BUGS*

What can I use to get rid of the bugs on my plants that is safe ???
Tomatos , Squash, ect.


----------

